# More Police Killing (was scam by cop himself)



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2015)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/manhunt-suspects-police-officer-shot-chicago/story?id=33458246


*Manhunt for Three Suspects After Police Officer Killed Outside Chicago


*
Is this a trend now, or is the media just lately deciding to report these tragic events?


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 1, 2015)

Varying reports and speculation. Incident at 7:52AM sounds like the officer saw a group of school age kids that should've been in school doing something else. TV says they got the officer's gun and possibly his radio. Officers coming to assist heard at least one shot.

RIP


----------



## imp (Sep 1, 2015)

Increased violence against police officers in general was predicted by quite a few, way back in the mid-2000s, as an outcome of greatly increased police power which was created by the Patriot Act. Whether it has happened in reality would have to be researched.  Sad.     imp


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 3, 2015)

A false tip may have allowed the criminals to get away after the police saturated that area. 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2015/09/03/manhunt-chicago-cop-killer/71628048/


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 17, 2015)

*Suicide A Possibility*

Suicide??? Early supposed details/facts were wrong including the fact that the suspects got his gun. Report shows he was killed from a shot with a downward trajectory underneath his vest with the gun found near his body. They are still investigating all possibilities.

http://news.yahoo.com/death-illinois-police-officer-grows-bizarre-mysterious-204348632.html


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 4, 2015)

*I find this report really sad*

Police officers staging their own shootings/murders?
Is this something akin to firefighters setting fires?

Whatever it is, I hope someone looks into the reasons as to why this is happening.
Police officers probably need emotional and psychological support more than most occupations.
Is it available to them and are they accessing it?

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...d-nationwide-outrage-actually-killed-himself/


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 4, 2015)

A lot of police officers have to deal with the dregs of society on a daily basis and it impacts their personalities in varying ways, usually not good...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2015)

My husband said to me that something was fishy about this case when it was first on the news, and I guess he was right on.  Ralphy, we also have to deal with some of these cops who appear to be the latest dregs of society.  There are many good ones, but more and more corrupt cops coming into the light...about time the public knows the truth.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 4, 2015)

I've known many police officers who deserve sainthood for what they do every day. Of course there are the nutjobs and the corrupt ones. They're only human, but putting your life on the line every day, they can't pay you enough for that. They get debriefed after bad situations and can seek counseling. But part of the job is sucking up situations and just dealing with them. If you work in an urban war zone that takes it's toll.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 4, 2015)

This gets worse

http://www.nbc-2.com/story/30430769/death-of-fox-lake-officer-a-carefully-staged-suicide


The death of Fox Lake, Illinois, police Lt. Joe Gliniewicz was "a carefully staged suicide," Lake County Major Crimes Task Force commander George Filenko said Wednesday. "This staged suicide was the end result of extensive criminal acts that Gliniewicz had been committing."

Gliniewicz was under increasing levels of stress from scrutiny into what the investigators found to be criminal activity, Filenko said. 

The officer had been stealing and laundering money from the police department program that mentored young people hoping to become law enforcement officers, Filenko said. Gliniewic was a leader in that program, and had been stealing money for at least seven years, he said. 

The investigation found that the officer -- who had experience creating mock crime scenes -- staged his suicide to make it look like a homicide. 

The investigation indicates at least two others were involved in criminal activity, though that inquiry is ongoing, and police are not commenting further on this angle for now, Filenko said.

Gliniewicz, 52, was embezzling money through the program, funneling tens of thousands of dollars for personal purposes — including mortgage payments, travel expenses, gym memberships, adult websites and loans to associates, Lake County Major Crimes Task Force Commander George Filenko told reporters. advertisement 


<img class="img-responsive img_inline" src="http://media1.s-nbcnews.com/j/newscms/2015_36/1202451/150901-charles-joseph-gliniewicz-mug-529p_715668bd6195914cab83568a4c74d2af.nbcnews-fp-360-360.jpg" alt="Image: Fox Lake Lieutenant Charles Joseph Gliniewicz" title="Image: Fox Lake Lieutenant Charles Joseph Gliniewicz" itemprop="image"/>                     

Fox Lake Lieutenant Charles Joseph Gliniewicz. _Lake County Sheriff’s Office_
_ After pouring through emails and text messages looking for clues, police also determined Gliniewicz had been forging signatures and communicating about his alleged acts with at least two other people. The case remains ongoing. 
 Electronic communications show that the 30-year veteran knew village administrators were investigating his involvement with the Explorers and that he began to feel pressure about six months ago. 
 As part of the ruse, he left his pepper spray, baton and glasses strewn in strategically placed locations before shooting himself twice at the crime scene — a remote area of Fox Lake, Filenko said at a news conference
_


----------



## AprilT (Nov 4, 2015)

Very sad, sad on so many levels including for the officer and all involved.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm not particularly sad for the officer.  He was a crook and got caught.. instead of fessing up.. and facing the music he killed himself.. Not only that, he staged it to look like a cop killing... causing a massive manhunt.   The "Hero" funeral was wasted on this criminal.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 4, 2015)

My sadness is for and about the environment which fostered his type of mentality and outcome.  There are crooks and then there are crooks, what he did was indeed pretty bad there's no excuse for what he did of course, but, my mind wandered to thoughts of how he lived his lived his life and his choices and how that applies to so many choices people make everyday in general in our priorities.  Stealing money, gread to fulfill superficial needs.  Just a general statement not really even just this officer, but, looking into his eyes, I do feel sad for him and his choice of that life.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 4, 2015)

I feel sorry for his family... and what his "killing".... did to them.... and NOW what the truth has done to them... AND for his colleagues who spent time and effort in a massive manhunt for nothing... not to mention the emotional trauma to them thinking an officer and a friend was murdered and the threat it could have been to them..   Any sympathy to this man is misplaced IMO.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes, it was his family that I was thinking about in my OP. 
Suicide is always traumatic for a family but the publicity associated with this one will be doubly so.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 4, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> Police officers staging their own shootings/murders?
> Is this something akin to firefighters setting fires?
> 
> *Whatever it is, I hope someone looks into the reasons as to why this is happening.
> ...



Sympathies to the families of course, I reflected on the above which clearly was addressing officers' state of mind.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 4, 2015)

So very sad, and understandable.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 4, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> So very sad, and understandable.



What is understandable?   the fact that he killed himself... or the fact that he killed himself and staged it to look like it was a cop killing?   Our society is in enough turmoil over this issue following Ferguson and the other high profile cases without this Yo-yo adding some more uncalled for fuel to the fire.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 4, 2015)

I was speaking to the fact that sadly some law enforcement personnel hold themselves above the laws they are sworn to protect. Lacking the fibre to accept the consequences of being discovered, they take the coward's way out.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 4, 2015)

I really don't care if he killed himself... BUT in this climate when there is so much tension between the public and Law enforcement... WHY would he try to stir up more emotion.   Heck.. Fox News was apoplectic when this happened..blathering on and on about the WAR ON COPS... and yada yada yada...  Now are they going to retract their statements?   Doubtful.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 4, 2015)

I think he only focused on sanitising his own reputation. Don't believe he gave a rat's ear about how his actions might exacerbate an already inflammatory situation. Dirt bag ethics, in a nut shell.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm not particularly sad for the officer.  He was a crook and got caught.. instead of fessing up.. and facing the music he killed himself.. Not only that, he staged it to look like a cop killing... causing a massive manhunt.   The "Hero" funeral was wasted on this criminal.



I agree with you, what this cop did is outrageous, and I have no sympathy for him, 'hero' funeral he did not deserve.  More here. 


"We completely believed from day one that this was a homicide," Filenko said. "Gliniewicz committed the ultimate betrayal."

Just before he died, Gliniewicz radioed that he was chasing three suspicious men in a swampy area near Fox Lake, a suburb north of Chicago. Backup officers later found the Army veteran's body about 50 yards from his squad car. His handgun wasn't found for more than an hour, even though it was less than three feet from the body, Filenko said.

Gliniewicz's death on Sept. 1 set off a large manhunt, with hundreds of officers searching houses, cabins and even boats on area lakes. 

Helicopters with heat-sensing scanners and K-9 units scoured the area for days. 

Some 50 suburban Chicago police departments and sheriff's offices assisted, racking up more than $300,000 in overtime and other costs, according to an analysis that the Daily Herald newspaper published in early October.

More than 100 people submitted to DNA tests as investigators sought matches to evidence collected at the crime scene — genetic tests that Filenko said ultimately found nothing.

 Asked Wednesday whether that evidence will now be destroyed, Filenko said he didn't know.
More than 100 investigators stayed on the case for weeks, even as questions arose and investigators began to concede that they could not rule out suicide or an accident. One hint came when Rudd announced that Gliniewicz was killed by a "single devastating" shot to his chest, prompting an angry response from Filenko, who said releasing such details put "the entire case at risk."

But as the case progressed, investigators were uncovering incriminating emails that Gliniewicz had sent, suggesting he felt his thefts were about to be exposed by an audit of the Explorer program.

In a brief statement, Village Administrator Anne Marrin said the officer even threatened her personally after she began asking tough questions.

To the public, the case remained a homicide investigation, even after authorities announced in October that Gliniewicz, 52, had been shot with his own weapon.

Authorities released only the vague description of three suspects that Gliniewicz had radioed in — two white men and a black man. They tracked down three men captured on a home security video system, but all had rock solid alibis, Filenko said, and no one was ever arrested.

Gliniewicz was a 30-year police veteran and expert crime scene investigator, his boss said, and took elaborate steps to try to make it look like he died in a struggle, including shooting himself twice in the torso. The Lake County coroner, Dr. Thomas Rudd, said his head was bruised in ways that may have been intentional. He was struck by two rounds, one that hit his ballistic vest and another that pierced his upper chest.

Gliniewicz was he was held up on national television as a hero who died doing his job in a dangerous environment. An outpouring of grief swept Fox Lake, a village of 10,000 about 50 miles north of Chicago. The officer's picture was hung in storefront windows and flags flew at half-staff in his honor. Others described him as tough when needed, but also as sweet and a role model to youngsters aspiring to go into law enforcement.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 4, 2015)

I don't believe I or anyone else is saying the officer should be excused nor receive any of the positive attention he's been afforded.  Evidently what I said seems to not be understood.  We live in a climate which fosters a way of thinking and breeding such behaviors, to me that's sad.  Not sad this man's tyranny is over, I didn't know all the details of this case in the moment I wrote the first post, I was just giving what I felt upon hearing of the death of a person good or bad.  Possibly as I read and hear more about the case, I will have more feelings about the officer himself, my feelings now are on the climate of society in general.


----------



## imp (Nov 4, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm not particularly sad for the officer.  He was a crook and got caught.. instead of fessing up.. and facing the music he killed himself.. Not only that, he staged it to look like a cop killing... causing a massive manhunt.   The "Hero" funeral was wasted on this criminal.



+1 !


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 5, 2015)

Sadly, pathetically actually this cop not only committed suicide but stole from a charity. Some think he knew his scam was discovered.

http://news.yahoo.com/illinois-poli...ands-staging-suicide-officials-212501670.html

I don't know wether this pos wanted to remembered as a hero or make sure his family could still get benefits.

The lack of progress & details led one to believe something was up. Small town police are not immune to big city corruption. Even more scary is that I doubt this was the first cop in that area to pull such a stunt. Just the hiring process for any government job in many a small towns sets the table for future for corruption because the hiring process itself is corrupt.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 5, 2015)

Do you think an apology from Fox and some Police officials SLAMMING and lambasting President Obama for inciting this rage against the police with his support for Black lives matter  and yada yada will be coming?    No?   Me neither.


----------

